# Pokemon GO



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

my entire neighborhood is full of teenagers walking around (or on their bikes) looking for pokemons :| !!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 11, 2016)

pokemon is still a thing!  I figured that fad would have died out years ago


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

it did until they came up with a new app that integrates into your phones map and camera so you are finding them "in the real world"  - all the kids who were crazed with it when they were 8 are now teens and mine are totally digging the "revival"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Been seeing this on FB and from some of my gamer friends. I don't have that kind of time. But then again, I was never into PM. My sister was (10 yrs younger) though.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 11, 2016)

My daughter went hiking with some other teenagers yesterday.  I was realy excited, thinking she had finally developed an interest in the outdoors.  

Then I learned that the purpose of the hiking trip was to look for Pokemon...  :blink2:

But nature had the last laugh on them - they drove out of data coverage and ended up actually hiking!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 11, 2016)

There's your catch for the next family hike...family pokemon safari!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

we have been laughing as we have seen kids everywhere outside and most are older teens trying to find these GD Pokémon's!    I think Pokémon planned this perfectly as this is about the time most kids are starting to get bored and need something to do........


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Their server is crashing!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

HFS I just found a pickachew


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

In all seriousness were out for drinks at an outdoor mall and we are like the only people not playing this game. Like grown people with real

Jobs and shit.... Someone also just drove by in a POS Suzuki Samurai with the Pokemon theme song blaring? Wtf alternate universe am I in? Someone get that sports trivia book back from Biff!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 12, 2016)

Just saw a guy on my train playing this at 0530...


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2016)

I have no first hand knowledge of anything Pokemon and have no interest at all in finding out anyhting about it.


----------



## mevans154 (Jul 13, 2016)

How am I going to play this game while I sit on the toilet like I do all the other games on my phone?!?!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 13, 2016)

the only pokemon i know is pikachu from my kirby game on my gameboy


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

I guess if they made a pac man or galaga where we could walk around and play the game on google maps somehow maybe all us Gen 'Xer would be out walking around like a zombie with our phones in front of us in the median of a 6 lane road trying to catch mrs pacman?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ha ha, Galaga, yes!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

If we could get someone working on this I bet we'd all be fucking rich


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> If we could get someone working on this I bet we'd all be fucking rich


There's a thread for that: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/23130-what-does-the-fox-say/&amp;page=1


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

fox is big on advice but slow on execution


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh snap


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

It's that whole having (3) jobs thing + grad school + a 2.5 year old. :thumbs:

And no budget.  Get me a budget, I'll get you a project timeline.


----------



## willsee (Jul 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> It's that whole having (3) jobs thing + grad school + a 2.5 year old. :thumbs:
> 
> And no budget.  Get me a budget, I'll get you a project timeline.


Hearing lots of excuses......


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

Only one kid?  I don't even think  that counts as being a real parent?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2016)

If he has a girl, that counts as two kids. Girls create lots of drama.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL, it's not the kid or kids part at all. Kids are easy whether it's one or five of them.  It's the other BS.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Kids are easy whether it's one or five of them


says the guy who only has 1.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> says the guy who only has 1.


I'm the oldest of (3) so I already helped raise (2) other kids.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> > Just now, knight1fox3 said: Kids are easy whether it's one or five of them
> 
> 
> says the guy who only has 1.


But I have a girl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a girl and 2 boys, girls are 100X easier!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I have a girl and 2 boys, girls are 100X easier!


That's bs.

Do your boys come home crying because someone looked at them funny at school? Do they cry because, well just because? Do they have feel the need to have feelings?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

well no because I trained my daughter not to be a little bitch


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 13, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> That's bs.
> 
> Do your boys come home crying because someone looked at them funny at school? Do they cry because, well just because? Do they have feel the need to have feelings?


right now, yes minisick does...annoying


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Are we going to need a time out here?

:waiting:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

but really my daughter is so much easier to deal with than either her older or younger brother..


----------



## P-E (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm in the fox camp with only one. Don't know how you all do it.  Those first few years were tough.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

2 is a good number


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I guess if they made a pac man or galaga where we could walk around and play the game on google maps somehow maybe all us Gen 'Xer would be out walking around like a zombie with our phones in front of us in the median of a 6 lane road trying to catch mrs pacman?


Donkey Kong!!

Go out and kick the gorillas ass all over town and get a hot chick in the mail.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> 2 is a good number


I agree.  Once my youngest is potty trained and out of diapers, I'll be happy.

I used to play pokemon on the my 45 minute train ride every day back in '04 through '06.  I finished Red, Sapphire, and Emerald on my GBA SP.  I stopped playing after I had to start driving to work.  I definitely see the appeal and potential, but don't think I'll be catching many.

Dat Nintendo stock though...


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have three boys running around now.  You want to know why boys are better than girls?  I only have 3 peckers I have to worry about.  Those of you with daughters have to worry about *all* peckers.


----------



## goodal (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow.  Never thought of it that way.  I have 3 boys and am thankful for it.  My wife and I actually agreed upfront that if we could choose what we wanted, it would be 3 boys and, for better or worse, God gave em to us.  I have 5 or 6 or 7 nieces and counting.  What little time I'm around them the drama/tears/squeals kill me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2016)

my belief is that it depends on how much of a drama queen the momma is..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> my belief is that it depends on how much of a drama queen the momma is..


Not always. My wife is not a drama queen, but my daughter does a good job of over reacting to things.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2016)

Take her to shoot a semi automatic weapon this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm afraid she'll turn the weapon on me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2016)

the kid not your wife


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2016)

Her too


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2016)

You know why divorce is so expensive?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> You know why divorce is so expensive?


Because it's worth it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 17, 2016)

This Pokemon thing is crazy. A friend of mine was almost rear ended. People getting robbed, because thieves use the game to lure people to places.

I think the "get kids outside" idea is great. But this is backfiring.

Rant coming, and I don't mean to offend: on the my kid is harder stuff, try having a child with special needs. Sensory overload when you go anywhere, sensory overload when the neighbor runs a lawnmower, endless therapy to get her to do life skills that should be instinctual for any human. Going anywhere is an ordeal...and let's not get into dentist and doctor visits. Deal with that, then come tell me your kid is harder. I'd give anything for my oldest to be normal. To hear her cry over minor feelings crap, because I would know she understands and comprehends things like "normal" kids. To not have to worry about where she will be as an adult...or what will happen to her when we (her parents) die.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2016)

So sorry!

But In all serious is she playing the Pokemon?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 18, 2016)

Heck no! That kid would rather read a book or tinker on her keyboard than do anything else.

My youngest would probably like it, but at seven she is busy mastering the art of MMORPGs through Aion and WoW. Accelerated reader program is not in her cards....but I bet she is ahead of her class through reading chat and quests in the games. And yes, she is monitored...for anyone concerned.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been through all that.  There are ups and downs, but I think in most cases, and overall, it gets better as they grow up.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2016)

I still credit Zelda for inspiring my now 17 year old to start talking, He didn't say a word (that we could understand) until he was almost 6

I make fun of adults playing Pokémon go but my 3 teenagers seem to be really enjoying it and having a good time together


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2016)

Zelda rocks!  LadyFox still has yet to beat the latest Wii version (the one where I had to buy a new stupid Wii-mote).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 18, 2016)

I tell people to watch the movie Temple Grandin. That's pretty much my oldest. Didn't speak until age 5 (I thought she would be mute), and eats mostly applesauce and yogurt. Though now that she's getting feeding therapy, she will eat mashed potatoes.

Anyone played Mario brothers on Commodore 64? I have never found anyone else who has.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone played Mario brothers on Commodore 64? I have never found anyone else who has.


There are people who haven't? :huh:

How about this, ever play Frogger on ColecoVision? :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Jul 19, 2016)

Ever play Pong on a black and white TV?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 19, 2016)

No, but I played frogger on Atari....close enough?

And honestly, no I haven't met anyone in person who played Mario Bros on C-64. Everyone mentions Nintendo.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 19, 2016)

Not Mario Bros, but I used to play Donkey Kong on the Intellivision.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 20, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Not Mario Bros, but I used to play Donkey Kong on the Intellivision.




This.  Loved our intellivision.  Ended up buying one on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2016)

A coworker (field guy) has this creepy, kidnapper-looking white work van. So I decided to put this sign on it this morning. The catch is, the first floor tenant in my building is a day care.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

My Kids sent me this... Said they're pretty much in every story at the malls... I think eventually the actual mall property owner will get sick of those since the kids are not buying stuff...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2016)

My daughter and I have been going around the neighborhood playing Pokemon go. She's on her bike, and I'm following along on foot with the phone. She caught an Eevee last night. She was very excited.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't be hatin'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 23, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/juliareinstein/lol-of-course-hes-valor?utm_term=.oe7XBn663y#.kp5019WWKV

Well check that out, it's a 20-something year old. Surprise, surprise (sarcastically speaking).


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


>


I heard a rumor that the overlords of the PG app were going to start offering to stock businesses with "good" Pokémon...for a fee of course.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> There are people who haven't? :huh:
> 
> How about this, ever play Frogger on ColecoVision? :thumbs:


My parents still have the ColecoVision and that sumbitch still works. I played endless Donkey Kong and also had a Smurfs game. God bless that weird, wired controller and also God help you if you didn't put it back perfectly.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 23, 2016)

Denali rangers lead visitors on "Pokemon Go" hike

In other news, my son came home with Pokemon Go-related homework yesterday.  It was an article about how the Iranian government has banned the game, and how Iranians have worked around the ban and play it anyway.  At the end of the assignment, he was asked to use details from the article to explain one of the bigger ideas.  His takeaway was that the Iranian government was right to ban the game, because it leads people into "dangerous places". LOL.  We had a long talk about what governments are and how much control they should have over ordinary people's lives after that.  I think that was all new to him.


----------

